# Mr. Olive's First Groom!



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi there!
I just wanted to write a post about Olive's first time getting groomed and share the results. I live in NYC and had a very difficult time figuring what groomer we should use. We asked every hav owner on the street where they got theirs groomed and finally landed on someone who comes to the apartment and brings everything along with her. It was great! Olive wasn't freaked out, and the cut is so cute. He looks a lot lighter than when he was a little puppy, and very dapper. 
Before/after: 








Olive looking dapper: 








As a puppy, he was much darker:


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I fixed it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Olive looks great! That's great you get someone to come to the house, especially in the city. Where did he get a bath? I know I see grooming vans driving around my area but I'm happy going to my groomer and I'm in the burbs so getting there isn't too much of a hassle. I remember Timmy's first haircut, I laughed so much when I saw him.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Olive looks very handsome! How great that there is a groomer that comes to you, I would love that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute and a great cut.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cute cut. It's amazing how much he's lightened up. Still adorable though.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he does indeed look very dapper!! A home groomer is really a good idea!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Dapper - what an appropriate word for his appearance after his new 'do! He looks great! I would think a good groomer who came to your home in a large city would be perfect!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

What a handsome guy he is. It's great that you found a groomer you can trust, that is so important!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

He is quite dapper with his darling bowtie! Great job by the groomer.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a difference in hair color. He really has lightened up considerably. He looks super suave with his bowtie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! That groomer is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great cut! He looks so adorable!


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Olive you look so handsome and cool! I love your outfit on your pictures, Great photography, and I'm so excited to see your other pictures! :clap2:


----------

